# Batam City - The Indonesian Free Trade Zone



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

Batam is an island and also a city in Riau Islands Province of Indonesia, known for its free trade zone area as part of the Sijori Growth Triangle, is located 20 km (12.5 miles) off Singapore's south coast. The 415 km² (160 miles²) island has a population of 713,960 in December 2006, most of whom are Malays (85%) and Chinese (14%). A few indigenous Orang Laut tribes also live on the island.










Batam in recent days has grown in popularity with the tourists around the world. The tropical island of Batam is highly blessed by Mother Nature. The island of Batam is a part of Indonesia and also has close contact with Singapore. Batam apart from Indonesians have a huge number of Chinese populace.










Apart from the natural beauty of the island the other thing which is very attractive to the tourists is the cheap rate of everything in this island. The island of Batam witnessed a metamorphic change during the 70s decade of the 20th century. From a wilderness it grew up to be one of the major industrial and tourism zone of Indonesia.



















The city of Batam has grown as the free trade zone as it became an integral fraction of the Sijori Growth Triangle. The island was home to only the Orang Laut tribe but the economic development of the area has changed the picture significantly.










In 2006 Batam was incorporated into the special economic zone which was a joint venture by Singapore and Indonesia. Tourism since the 20th century has grown as the main economic base of the island of Batam. There are a number of resorts in the island like marina resorts, waterfront resorts and even golf course resorts.










The natural beauty together with the charm of the local inhabitants is sure to make your vacation memorable. Settling in Batam can also be considered as the living cost is low and cost of property is also cheap. So if you want to extend your charming vacation consider buying a home there and settling for life.


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Batam Skyline*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

From panoramio...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Jodoh Area*
by paradyto


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Barelang Bridge*

by mario '08


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Nagoya Hill View*
by yataro
http://www.flickr.com/photos/orangepapas/4464176554/sizes/o/


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Batam City Square*
by Wong Che Kiang


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Novotel Hotel*
by h-a-n-s



















*
Nagoya Hill Mall*
by eddym3sakh


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Batam looks really very nice, thanks for those photos


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> The city of Batam looks really very nice, thanks for those photos


you're welcome  enjoy all the coming pics of Batam City:cheers:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Golden View Hotel*
by slply_9


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Harris Resort*
by yskoon


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Planet Holiday*
from flickr


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice pictures of this city.


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

juancito said:


> nice pictures of this city.


Thank You


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Streetscapes*
by h-a-n-s


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

From flickr


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by novian


----------



## arturro666 (Mar 21, 2009)

Batman city is nice, arturro likes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its really (the city) very nice for sure


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by novian


----------



## alftan (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Howdy, my first post here. 

I am thinking of settling down in Batam with someone from Jkt.( she is an Indonesian) We are plannig to work/do a small business and to buy a small house there.

We are thinking of either setting up a retail cum cafe style for the young ones. Where is a good location to start of? What amount of investment is needed? Are there other better business ideas too? 

I also need some help on buying or renting a house. I am thinking of areas that are near Harbour Bay as it is closer to my home in Singapore. Kindly advise me on which location is cheaper as we have a budget constrain. 

Is S$50k enough or moe is needed? 

Looking forward fo your kind reply. 
Cheers!


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Batam streetscapes*
by novian


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Batam streetscapes*
by novian


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by novian


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by paradyto


----------



## picalsikai (Jul 5, 2010)

great batam, great indonesia :banana:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

picalsikai said:


> great batam, great indonesia :banana:


Onward Indonesia


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*the city of BATAM*

Where peoples from all over the country and also the world come to make harmony​
eaaaakkk (kata2nya sok paten :lol: ) enjoy it :





































:cheers::cheers:​


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

lanjuuuttt..... 

*THE RESORTS...*


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*lanjuuut lagiiiii.....*


*DOWNTOWN CBD BATAM CENTER*​






































:cheers::cheers:​


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*FROM COASTARINA*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, interesting photos from Batam....:cheers2:


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^^ thx 

-----------------------------------------

*DOWNTOWN JODOH-NAGOYA @ NIGHT*


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*GOD BLESS THE CITY​* :cheers:


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*ANOTHER NIGHT SHOT OF JODOH-NAGOYA CBD (BATAM)*​



















:banana::banana:​


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*Downtown Nagoya-Jodoh (BATAM) >> never sleeping CBD-- Full Entertainment *​


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

View from a restaurant @ Tanjung Uma Hill​


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*JODOH-NAGOYA CBD (BIRD EYE)*











CREDIT TO : Parolan Harahap @ PANORAMIO


----------



## ericcando (Mar 1, 2009)

*BATAM CENTER WATERFRONT*











CREDIT TO : Parolan Harahap @ PANORAMIO


----------

